# Mitch's Primarchs



## mitchpigeon (Sep 3, 2011)

Morning all,

I have spent the last couple of months on two projects, both are moving quite slowly 9thanks to having tow little ones and work i get often go a week or two without much progress, which i why i am posting to hopefully motivate me), one is trying to collect and convert the Primarch's.

this will be my Fulgrim hopefully later this month;

http://www.maelstromgames.co.uk/index.php?act=pro&pre=mae_blg_bnb_mon_015_000

so i have another post about un armoured marines to go with him.

now at the moment i have Angron being created by an incredibly talented friend of mine so he is covered.

now for the one that i have been doing, all are WIP, first Alpharius
https://picasaweb.google.com/111454983928243960172/Models#5648485755625067314
https://picasaweb.google.com/111454983928243960172/Models#5648485888067560818
https://picasaweb.google.com/111454983928243960172/Models#5648486022965174530
i realise the pictures are not as clear as i would like i will take some more shortly

next is Lorgar, pre Heresy, he is only based, and the daemon version is the closest i have to finished;
https://picasaweb.google.com/111454983928243960172/Models#5648486666000417538
https://picasaweb.google.com/111454983928243960172/Models#5648486577331221442
https://picasaweb.google.com/111454983928243960172/Models#5648486513473797202

finally sangunius and the Emperor, they are still in the dry brushing phase;
https://picasaweb.google.com/111454983928243960172/Models#5648486416921478162
https://picasaweb.google.com/111454983928243960172/Models#5648486607343144738
https://picasaweb.google.com/111454983928243960172/Models#5648486732661658274

pleaselet me know what you think, 
Mitch

Edit scroll down to see some better pictures without having to follow links, sorry, suppose it makes sense to post straight onto the forum.


----------



## Minizke1 (Feb 7, 2010)

Your pics are broken.


----------



## Fenrisian (Jun 12, 2011)

negative, they are working for me . you are the broken one ! ( jk  )


----------



## Ultra111 (Jul 9, 2009)

Pics are fine to me.

Excellent work mate, very much looking forward to seeing these guys painted.


----------



## mitchpigeon (Sep 3, 2011)

i will put the children to bed soon then get some more layers done, and hopefully post better pictures if i can figure out why my camera wont focus


----------



## Viscount Vash (Jan 3, 2007)

People tend to reply more often to threads if they include the image rather than links.

Interesting work, I look forward to seeing clearer pictures.


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

mitchpigeon said:


> i will put the children to bed soon then get some more layers done, and hopefully post better pictures if i can figure out why my camera wont focus


Are you using the macro function? There should be a button with a flower symbol. It's for taking small detail pictures.


----------



## mitchpigeon (Sep 3, 2011)

Khorne's Fist said:


> Are you using the macro function? There should be a button with a flower symbol. It's for taking small detail pictures.


I think you are right, i will try again, that also explains why the pics are so big, thats why i couldnt upload them i will try again with new pics in a minute


----------



## mitchpigeon (Sep 3, 2011)

hope this works, this is a comparison shot.

Lorgar and Alpharius size comparison to a traitor gaurd;









Alpharius;









this is supposed to be 40k Alparius, so i figured after 10000 years he might have some battle damage, he even has grey hair;









Lorgar has the least work left, just some high lights and the base;









Let me know what you think, critism is welcome, except for on Lorgars head and face, as i have had the discussion before, but its my first attempt at sculpting a face and i wanted him to be scarred from his battle with Corax, i know its not perfect.

Cheers Mitch


----------



## Minizke1 (Feb 7, 2010)

Viscount Vash said:


> People tend to reply more often to threads if they include the image rather than links.
> 
> Interesting work, I look forward to seeing clearer pictures.


That's what I meant. Sorry for the lack of clarity. Vash, as usual, knows what's up.


----------

